# HP Officejet Pro L7680 / USB Problems



## Moorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi All,

About 3 weeks ago my old Brother Laser Printer finally died and we replaced this with what we hoped to be an 'all singing, all dancing' HP 'All in one'
OfficeJet Pro L7680 (Printer, Scanner, Fax & Copier).
In short and depite many Uninstall/Reinstall situations, I have spent hours
talking to HP Support (little or no use) trying to get the Printer fully functional. (Digital Imaging Monitor tells me no devise is found, the Scanner
function therefore, does not work)
The Problem started when I loaded the L7680 software (suite). At the point where the USB cable was connected, I used a 3m cable (not a cheap one) BUT the PC & Printer failed to connect. The CD, as I recall did fully load all Software BUT I was left with a Printer that only seemed to give me 'wingdings' with the Scanner function stating that 'no device was found'
Now on subsequent installations, the CD gives an OK on connection BUT will
not fully load, gets to about 96%, then gives up, the CD does reach 100% but this is on a kind of 'time out'
Whilst I've spent many hours trying to sort this, I'm slowing pulling out
what bit of hair remains in complete frustration.
*So, what can say is this;*
I have loaded the Software on my Toshiba M3 Laptop, it works fine and is fully functional.
My PC is a Dell Dimension 4600, O/S XP Home, Pentium 4, 3.06ghz and running 1.5gb Ram.
I have unistalled (via HP CD and Scrubber) removing any Directory still in program files, then reinstalled many times. Also, I have used a Reg Cleaner, which I assume will clear any remaining odds & ends.
In addition, I have uninstalled and reinstalled the USB drivers. (I think I have done this correctly - other USB devices work fine)
Ensured my Bios & Chipset drivers are uptodate. (the Dell has onboard USB ports) I have not as yet tried a new or separate PCI / USB card
I have upgraded my Power Supply from the 250W Dell to a 400W supply (not Dell)
On one attempted installation, I found that using a 1.8m Belkin (£25/$50)
seemed to get the PC and Printer to connect BUT still without the scanner functionality. The scanner will work via windows but this is not ideal.
It is as if not enough current is going from the USB socket to the Printer.
By now all that I say is that I'm not too sure, with all of the uninstall/reinstall processes performed, what is left in the system that might be conflicting and what I can do to check and to sort this.
Finally, and to start the ball rolling, I did check Device Manager and have noted the key lines as follows (extract only);
*Class: Disk Drives* 
Device 'HP Officejet Pro L7 USB Device
(as well as my C Drive)

*Class: IEEE 1284.4 Devices*
Device 'Officejet Pro l7600 (DOT4)

*Class: IEEE 1284.4 Compatable Printers*
Device ' HP Officejet Pro L7600 (DOT4PRT)

*Class: IEEE 1284.4 Compatable Printers*
Device 'HP Officejet Pro L7600 (DOT4PRINT)

*Class: Imaging Device*
Device 'HP Officejet Pro L7600

*Class: Universal Serial Bus controllers (5 separate entries)*
Device Intel(R) 82801EB USB UHCont' - 24D2 - IRQ 16
Device Intel(R) 82801EB USB UHCont' - 24D4 - IRQ 19
Device Intel(R) 82801EB USB UHCont' - 24D7 - IRQ 18
Devise Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 UHCont' - 24DD - IRQ 23
Device Intel(R) 82801EB USB UHCont' - 24DE - IRQ16

5 X Root Hubs (no resources used)

Devise USB Composite Device (no resources used)

Device USB Printing Support (no resources used) X2

Devise 'HP Officejet Pro L7600 (DOT4USB)

Device USB Mass Storage Device (no resources used)

If anyone can offer suggestions then this would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Moorman


----------



## TREVORSILK (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Moorman

I'm sitting with the identical problem as what you have... XP o/s
Was working fine but when cancelling a scan from the device the scanned software error appeared on the screen and I would have to reboot my PC.
--------- So I decided to uninstall, reboot and then reinstall, reboot...
Now I can print to the printer but not scan. ?? It also hanged at 96% when I reinstalled the software ???

Have you or somebody maybe a quick fix for this or do I have to reinstall my o/s from scratch ??

Will appreciate help here. THANKS

Trevor


----------



## Moorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Trevor,

Many thanks for the reply......at least I now know that I'm not going mad!!!

Unfortunately, I still have the same issue and my next step is to
reinstall XP although, given Christmas & New Year (both of which I trust
you enjoyed) I've not had chance to do as yet.

However, I will let you know the outcome.

Cheers & Thanks 

Moorman


----------



## TREVORSILK (Dec 27, 2007)

Moorman

I've just read through many of problems that guys are having and I'm going to give one a try... by uninstalling my UBS drivers from the Manager, reboot.. then reiinstall them and try loading the software again from start... Hopefully it wont sleep at 96% again.... I'm convinced this will be the cure... I'll try it over this weekend. 

Trevor


----------



## Moorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi Trevor,

Please let me know the outcome........I had suspected USB drivers
myself and subsequently uninstalled then reinstalled BUT to know
effect.
Also, from your last note, you seem to make reference to others (on the Net) with similar/related problems. If so, could you provide a link and/or details.

Cheers for now

Moorman


----------



## Maire (Jan 9, 2008)

Trevor and Moorman,
I almost feel like telling you to give up. My company bought me the 7680 in August, and I've already returned it once, uninstalled, reinstalled, changed the OS, torn apart my home network, had an HP-certified guy here for DAYS and DAYS working on it (including a FIVE-HOUR conversation with HP on one day alone), and no go, scanner-wise. (The HP woman actually had the gall to say, after five hours, "Well, there must be something wrong with your computer!" Hel-LO?)

Possible good news on the 96% hangup on the install: Let it go -- overnight if necessary -- and see if it finally kicks through. My patient HP techie guy did that, and it worked.

On the other hand, the scanner NEVER works right. We have two PCs and two laptops on our home office network, and everytime you reboot the 7680 it recognizes DIFFERENT COMPUTERS. It will recognize one, then you reboot, and that one will have disappeared and another pops up. I finally gave up and just used whichever it recognized. Infuriating, but it has destroyed so much work time, I can't tell you.

My current problem: I get random messages when I'm working in Word or Outlook that "Microsoft has detected an error with the Digital Imaging Monitor and will now close." Then, I guess, it closes even though I never opened it. Ideas? THanks.


----------



## TREVORSILK (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Guys, I've succeeded but had to go the long way. Reinstalled everything from scratch... What I have also picked up is that your network plays a big role... Next time when you try this and it hangs at 96%un plug your rj45 or unplug before you start the installation even try disabling TCPIP before installing... So far mine has been up and running for the last few days without problems. Good Luck guys.....


----------



## Maire (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats. Two questions:

1. Does the scanner function work?
2. Are you on a network?

Thanks.

OK, I lied: A third Q: I keep getting a message saying "HP Dig Im Mon has encountered an error and needs to close" .... when I haven't even opened it. Ideas there?


----------



## TREVORSILK (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry I've been very busy with other things... Yes we are on the network and the scanner function is working to both workstations... There are times that one needs to reboot either and up it comes. No errors sofar, touch wood.


----------



## LCBO (Jan 28, 2008)

I noticed a few others having problems also.
1st thing make sure the printer is connected directly to the pc usb, not a usb hub.
Install the software first, then the printer. When "found new hardware" comes up pick you'll install it yourself. 
In Device manager click on properties of the printer, install drivers from the HP directory which you created.
Everything should work from there. I also was on HP tech support for an hour without any help and finally got my All-in-one working.


----------

